# Project 120 qt. Yank cooler is complete



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well I finally got to build my new cooler today. I took some of X sharks ideas and Bamafan611 and incorporated into 1. Its I'm the boat strapped down ready to go tonight. Now hopefully I will have enough room in that cooler then my 70 qt and 2 storage totes he'll I'm even thinking of adding a little divider to hold a few bottles of water so i can get my other small cooler out the boat.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

What is the aluminum diamond plate thing for?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

For pulling flounder off a gig.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks good Mudd !!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Now lets see it full!


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

I think i can manage that!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been thinking bout something like this w/ a little more flat space o use it to cut bait and such on regular fishing trips....How is it supported? Is it on a ridge of the cooler or did you build a rail around the side underneath???


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

I used 1 inch aluminum angle pop riveted into the sides then just over layed the diamond plate. And pop riveted into the angle. Sound to me your wanting to make a cut board inside a cooler my suggestion is do the same as far as the angle and instead of metal go to Walmart or lowes and get a big piece of cutting board cut to fit and get some stainless bolts and washers and secure it down. Well tonight I didn't get to fill it up like I wanted too all the tourist are coming to the area for memorial weekend so that means alot of boat traffic so they have the water pretty nasty I did manage to get 29 fish but he fish are nice I don't think I have a fish under 18 inches. I decided it's time to take a few days off from the river I need to spend some time with the wife and my 8 month old son Fin.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

29 fish...dern that's a haul! Yeah...I'm gonna need to build 1 fer gigging, but I was gonna dual purpose it as a cutting board fer regular fishing trips too....Way ta go brother! I'm heading out Tuesday night fer sure!!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds like a good night for ya! I will be going later this week, I'd be happy with 10...


----------

